
Show HN: Recursive acknowledgment pattern - gioscarab
https://github.com/gioblu/PJON/blob/master/specification/PJON-protocol-acknowledge-specification-v0.1.md#pjon-recursive-acknowledgement-pattern
======
gioscarab
What do you think about it?

